# River Run Jacksonville, TX



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright ladies and gents... The weekend of March 16-18 a group of us MIMB'ers are getting together to celebrate FilthyRednecks b-day @ River Run. Everyone is invited that can make it!!! Right now myself (TexasDAD), Filthy, DirtRoadRedneck , and our other halves are for sure going and some others I'm sure that I'm not aware of lol. Well anyway just figured I'd throw out an opportunity for some of us to get together and put some faces with the screennames. Looking forward to meeting/riding with all of ya! Let us know if u can make it by posting up here! God Bless and Keep it Muddy!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be there 15-18th along with DRR and my brother and his other half and one of her friends and her boyfriend are going as well. Josh is still coming, but the other guy from work backed out. Some people that I know from around Tyler and Longview are coming as well.

XXM also has a big ride planned for that weekend up there so we will be seeing alot of those guys as well....i know a handful of em.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

filthy tell your wife to call mine to see if she wants to go.. i will not be able to attend cause i'm in crap hole north dakota till end of the month ....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had already thought about that, i'd be willing to drive up there and grab her and the bike if she needs it, but didn't know if you'd approve of it lol. I'll tell her in the morning when I get off work though.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

you know i dont hide i divide .. she can tow a trailer kinda ..lol.. heck its her car not mine if she has a boo boo ..


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Next week is our spring break and we are headed to River Run this Saturday-Wednesday. I heard its supposed to rain tomorrow through Saturday there so it will be extra muddy!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@masterofmud -i know homie, but still...didn't want to ask your other half with you being out of town, you should know me by now lol. Shes definitely welcome to come though, would probably make tiff happy anyways. Wish you could make it.

@bruteman -shoot me a PM before yall get down there and I'll keep an eye out for ya, or at least let me know where yall are camped at. We are in the cabins directly across from the showers....you'll see my big green dodge parked over there. Its either cabin #2 or #3, I'll have to check my reservations to see, but can't miss us. Everybody will have t-shirts that I got made with our forum name on the front and a personal quote on the back and underlined with mudinmyblood.com 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Bruteman19: all u really gotta do is look for the HOT PINK XMR my wife (QueenB) will be sporting lol we are staying in a travel trailer in lot #42 it's the closet lot to the showers. Maroon Expedition an Champagne extcab 4x4Chevy pulling a gooseneck trailer


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@masterofmud.....your wifey says shes down for Riverrun, long as you dont care lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

We will be in cabins 6 and 7 i'm pretty sure. We will have a new white f250 and a grey suburban, both pulling trailers.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> filthy tell your wife to call mine to see if she wants to go.. i will not be able to attend cause i'm in crap hole north dakota till end of the month ....


I'm trying to get up there myself with Elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well C'mon

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

i will tell her when i talk to her tomorrow that she can go.. she been bugging me to go ride but i'm to tight to go buy me a new ride .. sounds like there will be a few pink canned yams out there that weekend


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm glad shes gonna get to go, I'll make sure she has a good time and we'll try to take as many pics as possible lol. 

Anybody else going?

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Getting closer! I'm excited, got the snorks on the gade last night (though I'm not very happy with the way the tops fit) but it looks ok. They will serve their purpose anyways, might modify them later. Got quite a bit of stuff already packed up, just waiting on thursday now.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm excited now too..we might get to leave Thursday evening now and have more riding time 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Y'all make me jealous......... But I'll be there the following weekend as long as nothing else crazy happens!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Y'all make me jealous......... But I'll be there the following weekend as long as nothing else crazy happens!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


We are definitely gonna have to plan another ride so we can meet up for sure!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

That's for sure, a ride is already being planned to come down to Houston and ride. My Brother and law has been pestering me. Sometime in late spring more than likely.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

E-Tx....make sure to let me know when yall start making plans.....I'm off 14-15 days per month UNLESS theres overtime to be worked, always got 2 weekends off in a row and a ton of days during the week, maybe it'll land on one lol.

QueenB - TxDAD.....we went tonight and bought a ton of jello (I love me some jello shots :rockn And I literally just got back from riding the gade through the pond out on the pipeline, Levi you know which one I'm talking about, except now if it was about 4" deeper it would run over my waders! Went all across it with the front end submerged and water wheelies and she never missed a lick.....however after about 15 mins of being submerged my check engine light did come on. I drove it out, killed it, and checked the oil. It was fine so I wasn't too terribly concerned, just figured I missed something with the dielectric grease......turned the key back on and fired it up and the light was off and it ran flawless all the way back to the house at 65 mph, pulled it in the barn and pulled the belt drain bolt and airbox lid, both were dry as could be. So I just gotta figure out what electronic part didn't like the water and fix it and I'm 100%.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^ will do Filthy. The dates are not set in stone yet, but as soon as they are I'll let you know.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Me and the wife are heading out Saturday morning. Stayin in one of the cabins with friends. Lookin forward to maybe meeting y'all. I drive a silver tundra crewmax with a big tex trailer. See y'all there!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I drive a big green ugly monstrosity of a dodge lol, I believe we are cabin 3, feel free to come over.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

12Brute750 said:


> Me and the wife are heading out Saturday morning. Stayin in one of the cabins with friends. Lookin forward to maybe meeting y'all. I drive a silver tundra crewmax with a big tex trailer. See y'all there!!


I drive a maroon Expedition that will be pulling a 30" travel trailer in lot 42. Same invite here


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's gonna be a good time!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well guys (you know who you are).....Our shirts came in today, the pics don't do them any justice, they are awesome! 

@ P425 and Donna....hope yall don't get upset with me throwin the website on some shirts that weren't ordered through here, just wanted to do something different. 
Also P, I got the stickers, thanks....I will be stickin em on the gade tomorrow before we leave out.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

WTH????!!!!!! Tiff must truly not like me!!! "TxDAD" IS NOT MY SCREEN NAME!!! lol Well they were able to fit a 13 letter word on a size MEDIUM but they couldn't fit an 8 letter word on a XXXL lmao 8-/


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Isn't that how you told me you wanted it printed?

*And mine is a large lol, not a medium.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^Um... Nope lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My bad, I think michael was at your house when I asked you what to put on it......you were talking to me and somebody else at the same time. I also think I had tiff in my other ear. I heard you say texasdad, and I heard "big T, little x, and dad in all caps". I misunderstood you, sry bud.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be out at RR for a brief min dropping some tires off that been sold. I would love to see that bike FRN

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gimme a shout before you come out, maybe I can run up there and meet ya

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

You got it bud....see ya out there. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> My bad, I think michael was at your house when I asked you what to put on it......you were talking to me and somebody else at the same time. I also think I had tiff in my other ear. I heard you say texasdad, and I heard "big T, little x, and dad in all caps". I misunderstood you, sry bud.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Lol no worries!! I told ya big "t" lowercase "exas!" I'm still gonna wear proudly for the short period that it can be read before I cover it in mud 

Well just picked up my sleeping quarters and now I'm finalizing the wiring on these LED's before we head out! See y'all soon!!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Alright, I missed the previous ride at river run due too a family agenda I could not avoid but me and several friends will be there if anyone is interested in coming and riding with us.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be with a group of 20+ this Friday-Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

LM83 said:


> I'll be with a group of 20+ this Friday-Sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will be there Saturday only with some rzrs and wheelers. I'll have my
MIMB shirt on and drive a newer black 4 door ford with 35's pulling a flatbed. Pm me your # and I'll look y'all up when we get there.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Eastexasmudder said:


> We will be there Saturday only with some rzrs and wheelers. I'll have my
> MIMB shirt on and drive a newer black 4 door ford with 35's pulling a flatbed. Pm me your # and I'll look y'all up when we get there.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Our group rented every cabin....Lee is in #1, ill be in #9...we hope to see ya out there. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

12Brute750 said:


> Me and the wife are heading out Saturday morning. Stayin in one of the cabins with friends. Lookin forward to maybe meeting y'all. I drive a silver tundra crewmax with a big tex trailer. See y'all there!!


 You know, I think I remember seeing that brand new green brute about 2 cabins down and across from us now....too bad my phone signal was crappy out there and tapatalk was draggin on my phone too bad to get on and read over this post to remember who was suppost to be where. I'm sure yall saw us wrenchin on bikes saturday though lol. Sorry we missed you, next time.

@ Crawfishie....missed your call, didn't get it till the next day. Hope you, E-TxMudder, and LM83 all have a good one out there this go around. Be sure to post up some pics. I got several to put up, just havn't sat at the computer long enough yet to do so. Heck I got up this morning and loaded the gade back up and drove out to Crosby with a couple guys from work lol, we had a good time.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

@ Crawfishie....missed your call, didn't get it till the next day. Hope you, E-TxMudder, and LM83 all have a good one out there this go around. Be sure to post up some pics. I got several to put up, just havn't sat at the computer long enough yet to do so. Heck I got up this morning and loaded the gade back up and drove out to Crosby with a couple guys from work lol, we had a good time.[/QUOTE]

It's all good bro, I was only out there like 15 min. I had to get in and get out, didnt have much time. I was late for a dinner date with my wife. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

12Brute750 said:


> Me and the wife are heading out Saturday morning. Stayin in one of the cabins with friends. Lookin forward to maybe meeting y'all. I drive a silver tundra crewmax with a big tex trailer. See y'all there!!


If u have 14" (black) ss212's w/ swamplites I'm sure I remember that bike..? I also remember a black Baby Brute 300


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

We might want to leave are wheelers at home and just bring the boats and some poles with all this rain we just got!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

TexasDAD said:


> If u have 14" (black) ss212's w/ swamplites I'm sure I remember that bike..? I also remember a black Baby Brute 300


Yep that was us! We had a blast! The baby brute stayed parked most of the time. Sorry I didn't get over there to meet yall I had every intention too but just never made it. I ended up putting 8.5 hours on my bike from about 2pm Saturday till about 3am. We're already planning another trip in may. 

Wasn't that you at the highline getting dragged through the mud pit on your stomach? Ha ha I wish I had got that on video.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Haha...yup that was TexasDAD being drug by DirtRoadRedneck, that was some pretty good stuff, just wish we had some better pics of the dragging. Here's a few of that particualar day at the high line......I have 400 pics from RiverRun so I'll have to figure out where to put them to where I can just put a link or thumb through and get the best shots (I don't have facebook or photobucket :nutkick


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

had a blast out there. wish i couldve met more folks but we stayed pretty busy. Really enjoy what river run offers and will be back im sure with fithy and TxDAD


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

12Brute750 said:


> Wasn't that you at the highline getting dragged through the mud pit on your stomach? Ha ha I wish I had got that on video.


I wish anybody got that on video!!! The best part is that when I just let him drag me, he thought I was gone and sped up! Then he was trying to figure out why the front end wouldn't stay down lmao 

I was sinking past my knees in mud so finally I just said to heck with it!!! I was getting pulled out


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ thats pure brute force power pulling out me at 260lbs, texasdad at 280lbs and 32inch backs in rack deep mud and water i couldnt ask for it to run any better. it did have me dumb founded for a few though when it wouldnt level out and i couldnt see you at all. i thought you was under water somewhere lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a blast there, shook Crafishies hand. Nice ride by the way. Only
Carnage I had was a torn boot, we left early for a crawfish and shrimp
Boil, oh and to play in some Jet Ski's which were faster than I like to travel on water!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Had a blast there, shook Crafishies hand. Nice ride by the way. Only
> Carnage I had was a torn boot, we left early for a crawfish and shrimp
> Boil, oh and to play in some Jet Ski's which were faster than I like to travel on water!
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure meeting you. I'm sorry we didn't get by your camp to pick you up, we had bike issues that needed attention. We disnt leave camp until 6pm to go ride. Were definitely gonna have to get together and ride sometimes. Our club has a trip planned to DSO April 20-22, feel free to join us if you wanna. We hope to see you out there. Our club web address:  • Portal 
Come check us out and keep up with events and rides we have planned. 
Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------

